# Wash car with hair conditioner for a just-waxed look



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

And there was me buying car shampoos, waxes and LSP's 

Would be most interested to hear if anyone actually tried this.

"Wash your car with a hair conditioner containing lanolin. You'll become a believer when you see the freshly waxed look, and when you find that the surface will repel rain."

http://www.rd.com/slideshows/13-weird-tricks-to-clean-your-car/


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Why?

Hair conditioner is more expensive than a wash & wax car shampoo.


----------



## iMation (Aug 28, 2012)

Lol how long do you reckon the chemicals will last before breaking down and start causing issues. 

As said. Hair conditioner is stupidly expensive. Why not just buy a proper product for car paint.. not woman's hair


----------



## badman gee (Jun 22, 2011)

at least the car wont suffer with dandruff.:wave:


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

What if its starts raining and gets in my eyes


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

There is science behind the madness!

Both hair conditioner/two in one shampoo and car shampoo, particularly the ones that claim to add shine or wax, contain polydimethylsiloxane to leave a glossy finish, be on on hair or paint.


----------



## StevieM3 (Sep 11, 2008)

Looking at this the wrong way chaps.....I am going to start topping up the hair conditioner bottle with car shampoo and save a fortune....the never ending shampoo/conditioner bottles


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

May take a bottle of wash'n'wax into the shower may even give my hairy chest and shiny gloss too.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

svended said:


> May take a bottle of wash'n'wax into the shower may even give my hairy chest and shiny gloss too.


:lol:


----------



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

Try explaining this tip to the plod 

"Vodka on the job

When your windshield-washer reservoir needs filling, raid the liquor cabinet to make your own washing fluid. In a screw-top gallon jug, mix 3 cups vodka (the cheapest you can find) with 4 cups water and 2 teaspoons liquid dishwashing detergent. Screw on the cap and shake well, then pour as much fluid as needed into the reservoir."


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

i nearley off my seat laughing:lol:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

There are some interesting things in there that I may try like the make your own screen wash.


----------



## LoveBlackPaint (May 11, 2013)

Wipe your car with a hair conditioner containing lanolin. 
I use it all the time, it's such a good lube, I use to spend big money buying DS until I figured out how this works. 

Put a about 2oz of hair conditioner containing lanolin into a spray bottle and fill with water. 
You won't beleive how well it works, won't scratch your paint, I have a black car so I can see how well it works. 
I payed $3.00 for a bottle of conditioner that will make me 16 bottles of spray. 
Lanolin repels water well too amd gives my car a great shine , looks like I just spent an hour waxing it

Take my tip for what it's worth.


----------

